# Xemex



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Anyone got one/ had one?

Roger


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Roger

Yes I have a XEMEX OFFROAD QUARTZ

Very comfortable watch to wear, especially as it has hinged lugs and a very soft leather strap.

Can see the watch on the LINKS page of My Webpage

Roy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hi Roy,

Yes, nice...I have always liked the stying of Xemex....

Nice website, Roy BTW

Rogere


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Roger

Have a link to a site that has an in depth review of two of the more common XEMEX watches. I cannot post a link here, as it is against forum rules, but if you would like to contact me I will give you the URL for the site.

All the best

Roy


----------

